# Cabin Fever.....or others who use Aladdin lamps



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

A friend was going to throw this away:








[/IMG]

It says Nu Type Model B Aladdin, Mantle Lamp Co. and it was manufactured in Chicago.

Any ideas what I need or what to do to it to get it useable?


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

RockyGlen said:


> A friend was going to throw this away:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd get some mantles a wick or two and a chimney. It will cost you like 30 bucks or so. Heck if you wanna get fancy get a shade too. Just search the net for the cheapest prices. The stuff can be found lots of places. Even amazon.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Lehman's sells Aladdin supplies.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

http://www.rubylane.com/shops/ferretantiques/iteml/B-48#pic1:rock:


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks like the same lamp, doesn't it?

Are you going to tell your friend the value of the lamp he/she was going to throw out?

Janis


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

Janis Sauncy said:


> Looks like the same lamp, doesn't it?
> 
> Are you going to tell your friend the value of the lamp he/she was going to throw out?
> 
> Janis


I told him yesterday they were very expensive. He found it in a property he bought and said he didn't want to mess with it. When I see him again I will mention it, but money is the least of his concerns, IYKWIM.

I don't intend to sell it anyway - I have always wanted one.

How do I clean it? Does it take regular lamp oil? It seems like there should be another part to hold a chimney?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

The current model of Aladdin burners is the Model 23. I believe that the Model B is quite old and is the second version or their burner (after the Model A).

When you purchase your wicks and mantles make sure they are for the Model B burner.

You're in Wyoming. If you are above 5000ft, you'll need to purchase the high altitude chimney.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

RockyGlen said:


> ....How do I clean it? Does it take regular lamp oil? It seems like there should be another part to hold a chimney?


I would clean it with a spray carburator cleaner. And yes, now that I take a second look at it you'll need the part with "fingers" that holds the chimney.


I purchase our Aladdin lamp parts from www.jackscountrystore.com


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks! I called Jacks country Store and they were able to tell me exactly what I need to get it up and running. Apparently it is a Lox-on type and does not need fingers to hold the chimney. Also, they said the Model B lamps have not been made since 1955.


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

Obtain several spare wicks, mantles, a spare chimney, flame spreader and a wick trimmer.
An instruction manual should also be included.


----------



## Mysticdream44 (Dec 29, 2004)

I have one just like that, except it has the shade, the chinney, mantles, etc. I don't think its ever been used. My ex and I bought it about 20 yrs ago for $10.00....Think I got a good deal


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

RockyGlen said:


> Thanks! I called Jacks country Store and they were able to tell me exactly what I need to get it up and running. Apparently it is a Lox-on type and does not need fingers to hold the chimney. Also, they said the Model B lamps have not been made since 1955.


Do not.....I repeat....do not, screw the chimney into the Lox-on holder tightly....not even finger tight. The chimney should fit loose in the Lox-on holder or it will crack once it gets hot. (Don't ask me how I know this!)


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

I did order spare parts, and after the man told me about the chimneys cracking if they are too tight I ordered three of them.

My free lamp turned rather expensive, but I am still thrilled! Now I have to start stocking kerosene in addition to the lamp oil. 

I did not order a wick trimmer - I just use scissors for my oil lamps. Will they not work for the round wick?


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

RockyGlen said:


> I did order spare parts, and after the man told me about the chimneys cracking if they are too tight I ordered three of them.
> 
> My free lamp turned rather expensive, but I am still thrilled! Now I have to start stocking kerosene in addition to the lamp oil.
> 
> I did not order a wick trimmer - I just use scissors for my oil lamps. Will they not work for the round wick?


The thing with the mantle lams is if it's not "very" even it will soot up with putting out as much light as possible. More like half..

The other thing is when you get it. This is how you should light it. I know it seems strait forward but if you mess it up it will soot up the whole house in short order.


1. fill lamp 80% or less full of fuel. too much means a mess, you may want to do this outside.
2. put wick / base back together. 
3. light wick, lower to just where it stays lit.
4. put the whole lamp back together.
5. wait 15 min. for the chimney to heat up. (very critical)
6. slowly increase flame. watch the mantle for soot. It can take 30min. or so to get it set just right. If you see black building on the mantle turn it back a bit. If not you can go brighter.

Take your time. This is an old style appliance so it's not as easy as flicking a switch, but will work very well for a long time.


----------

